# Traveler is at the Rainbow Bridge



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I can barely write this but I wanted our GSD family to know that we just couldn't stay in front of the cancer any more. Traveler's oxygen level just wasn't allowing him to enjoy life. We called the vet to come over on Wednesday and he's now able to breathe deep and run like the wind.

We want to thank all of you that offered help and suggestions and best wishes during his health crisis. Your support gave us strength.

We want to thank all of you on the forum for all the training help thru the years. The boy sure gave me a run for my money and I loved every minute of it although I guess I probably could have lived without the broken ankle and the skinned up knees and elbows.

I won't be back on here for a long time. My heart is too raw.

L.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

I am so very, very sorry to hear about your loss. Yes, you probably could have lived without the broken ankle and skinned knees and elbows but they're probably happy memories. Treasure them all. That's the beautiful thing about the love between a dog and it's people. There's stress. There's moments we're pulling our hair out and we feel like we're on the edge of giving up. But the lifetime of love we share after those brief periods make it all worth it. Thank you for giving him a happy life, for taking care of him, and thank you Traveler for making your humans' lives so much better and more full of live. Play and run like the wind, until you both meet again.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your boy. RIP Traveler.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

:halogsd:Goodbye sweet boy.We'll miss you and your mom too


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Traveler


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I wish you peace. RIP Traveler.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss Lynn. Run free Traveler. Strength and peace to you in your time of sorrow.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Lynn, my heart breaks for you. You did an amazing job in caring for him and getting him far more good, quality time than most cancer dogs can hope for. That you loved him enough to let him go when he started to suffer shows how special your bond was. He was very lucky to have you as his person.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

My first response when I read the title was "No!" I'm so sorry for your loss. It's such a hard decision to make, but I'm sure you made the right one. We'll be thinking and praying for your family.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know pain and loss is more real than anything else in the world to you right now. Many of us know how real it is and we appreciate someone like you that invested their heart and soul into a great dog. I hope your pain is eased by the good memories you have of the times with your boy.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Live on Traveler <3
Hugs to you Lynn


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

we will cry with you for awhile. Hold on tight to the good memories.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Lynn, I’m so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Traveler.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

"and he's now able to breathe deep and run like the wind." What a wonderful and heartbreaking image that brought to me. The family that loved him so much gave him the hardest gift of all. I'm so utterly sorry.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh Lynn! I am SO very sorry!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have no words. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathies, I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Deepest sympathy and my heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I totally understand what you're going through now, and my heart goes out to you. Life will NEVER be the same, nothing I can say will change that. My thoughts, good, positive thoughts, are with you. Grieve! Traveler was a cherished member of the family...I know. I've been there. But please, when you're ready, let us all know how you're doing...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My heart goes put to you. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss! Prayers for you and Traveler!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Lynn I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. My heart goes out to you and your family. I hope with time all the good memories will help to heal your broken heart. Rest in peace Traveler and run like the wind.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Travelers passing, I remember reading about you guys fighting the cancer. Prayers to you and your family... this brought some comfort to me when my boy passed; if you look up at the night sky you will see the brightest star, they call it the Dog Star. I believe they are never far away, watching over us and shining down brightly.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

*#standupfordogcancer*

Sorry for your loss!

#standupfordogcancer


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Lynn, I am so very sorry. You fought THE ENEMY with unflagging energy and resourcefulness and won with years of extended quality time for Traveler. You have not lost even now as death comes for us all, sooner or later, and you simply gave Traveler a peaceful rest when he grew tired. Cherish your memories and know that you will be with him again some day. My heart is with you, friend.

Run free, sweet Traveler. Keep your eyes open for Newlie as he will need a friend when he comes...


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. You and Traveler fought so hard. Your love for each other showed through everything you did. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## delro (Nov 15, 2017)

So sorry to hear about your boy


----------

